# Questions .. question !! Rusty hanging out at the filter ??



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, I have a 33 gallon tank, freashwater , using aquaclear 300 

My Rusty cichlid all of the sudden " passed 3 hours " is hanging under the filter like under the water flow where the bubbles are " I just noticed the water is at 80 and is normaly at around 76.....the ph seems good...I have a liquid test and know the color I'm looking for but do not know the #....I had my water tested yesterday and the nitrates were off so I bought a product to add to the filter " fluval clearmax " the person working in the fish dep said that would fix the problem and that all the other test were really good..I don't know the #'s or I would post them...just that he said everything looked really good except the nitrates whoch should be fixed by now as the " fluval clearmax " has been in since 2pm yesterday " 
I see he is swimming around now and going down in the log...I have a fake log and she spends most of her time in there..she doesn't want anyone else in there. 
The only I can think of that is for different was the water temp which I am working on now to bring back down to 76


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

She may also be breathing heavy..but she's not going to the surface at all...I'm not sure if it appears she's breathing heavy because she's bigger than fish I'm used to keeping or if she really is breathing heavy..her mouth is opening and closing fast...


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Warmer water doesn't hold oxygen as well as colder water. It's possible that your tank didn't have enough oxygen to begin with and that the temperature spike made it particularly difficult. Labored breathing is also a sign of poor water quality, and I know you've been having problems with that. I'd recommend doing a 30% water change and continuing to monitor your water parameters.


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

So if I take ut 30% now and add 30% back in tap water do I need to worry again about messing the water up because I added 30% tap ? 
I was thinking the water should be good because yesterday the water I had tested all showed as good except the nitrates and I added that treatment to the filter.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Adding 30% tap will be just fine, as long as you condition it first. Even though your tank parameters were fine yesterday, I wouldn't be surprised if they fluctuate up and down a few more times before they even out. Do you have a test kit to test the water now? I was just recommending that you do the water change because labored breathing can be a sign of poor water conditions, and it's best to make sure your tank water is of perfect condition.

Also, try adding *slightly* cooler water, that will bring the temp back down a bit.


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, I did the change now...I had NO idea you needed to add conditioner to the tap water before you put it in...is it too late as I do have some here...I can test the ph levels but don't have the test kits for anything else yet..the pet shop is 10 mins away so we have been going there..one thing I did notice..I am feeding my fish TOO much..in just a couple days there is tons of food on the bootom that I just stirred up adding the water in..
Soo...should I now add conditioner and do I do this every water change AND how high should the water be ? I also make it so there is a little water falling in..

THANK YOU .. I want my fish to live !!


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, added the water conditioner....


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm really NOT an expert on what chlorine does, how long it stays in the water, etc. Please see if anyone else has more information on this! Here is what I know though:

Ok, first off, we've definitely found the problem! Chlorine is very caustic to fish and so are many other ingredients. **Always** condition your tap water before adding it to the tank. Put the conditioner in the water when it is in a container, not when it is in the tank and wait 5-15 minutes before adding the water to the tank, so that the conditioner has had a chance to work. I fill the tank so that there is about 2-3 inches between the edge of the water and the top of the tank.

This would explain why your tank seems to have lost all of the bacteria that break down fish waste. Chlorine kills all the good bacteria, meaning that your tank needs to build up this bacteria all over again.

Also, yes, you are overfeeding your fish. You should feed your fish as much as they can eat in 2 minutes, 2-3 times a day. A lot of the time fish can't help their nature to strike at food when it is nearby, even when they are full, so they bite food and spit it back out. It can look like they are hungry and still eating, so that may be what has been confusing you. I'd recommend you use a siphon to vacuum up the excess food on the bottom of the tank. You can easily get one at the pet store for about $8.

I would recommend continuing to do 30% water changes, every day, and monitoring your water parameters. Hopefully your fish can recover from the damage that chlorine does, but I'm really not sure. I'd really recommend reading some articles on tank chemistry and other fish care as soon as possible. Not only will it help you take care of your fish, but it's really fun to keep fish when you really understand what's going on with them. I have a great book called "Manual of Fish Health" which I always refer to, but there's plenty of interesting, informing articles online.

Best of luck!


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank You... I dont think the tap water would have done much damage as I only did the one change with tap water and after reading your post added the conditioner....the day we filled the tank the man did add conditioner which I wasn't 100% about...I have been readind and reading and have a book...these are just questions that I could not find answers to and who better to ask than people such as all of you with more experience lol I do have a vacuum type thing that will clean up the food waste and have been working on that...the fish are doing better and right after water change rusty was no longer at the filter and swimmimg around.

Thanks again !!


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank You... I dont think the tap water would have done much damage as I only did the one change with tap water and after reading your post added the conditioner....the day we filled the tank the man did add conditioner which I wasn't 100% about...I have been readind and reading and have a book...these are just questions that I could not find answers to and who better to ask than people such as all of you with more experience lol I do have a vacuum type thing that will clean up the food waste and have been working on that...the fish are doing better and right after water change rusty was no longer at the filter and swimmimg around.

Thanks again !!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

your problem seems already to have been identified, just wanted to point something out.

You mentioned that your nitrates were too high and that you added a product to remove them. The best and only really effective way of keeping your nitrates under control is keeping up the water changes, and doing extra water changes when they do get a bit high. Overfeeding will often lead to a build up of toxins in the tank also. Feed only what the fish can consume in 2-3 minutes nce a day - this is plenty for them.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, higher temps combined with high nitrates, most likely the cause of the problems.

The nitrates burn the gills, the higher temp lowered oxygen saturation and the fish wanted to find a source of oxygen so it went to the outflow to play in the bubbles.

As for dechlorinating before adding the water. Not many I know actually do this. When using a python it is almost impossible anyway so almost everyone I know treats after the water change. I do both depending on the time of year and if my water seems to smell a little more than normal or looks blue at all.


----------



## Cichlidmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys...I got my tested yet again today and everything was great. I did buy a bottle of treatment for tank waste. As for my cichlid hanging at the filter....I think he likes the tv lol A little lower than the tank I have a 13" tv and when it's off he doen't go over there.


----------

